# Anyone help design a home audio enclose?



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

I want to use dual audio Dynamics 6.5" 4000 series components in two rectangle shaped ported enclosures for home use. Does anyone have software to design this?


----------



## Hybrid Image (Aug 17, 2020)

Following. I have a pair of car speakers laying around. Thinking the same thing


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SMBGSX said:


> I want to use dual audio Dynamics 6.5" 4000 series components in two rectangle shaped ported enclosures for home use. Does anyone have software to design this?


This seems to be the most popular choice by far. Many forum members use it:









BassBox Pro Loudspeaker Design Software


Harris Technologies Bass Box Pro 6 We have stopped carrying this software. Make your purchase directly from Harris Technologies. We recommend it as very powerful and easy to use. Plus a very large database of drivers.http://www.ht-audio.com/pages/Products.html#BBxPLoudspeaker design software...




www.madisoundspeakerstore.com





Ge0


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

WinISD is very common and easy to use, lots of YouTube and other helpful information online to get you through a design

Do you have TS specs on the speakers?

Most car audio speakers are designed for infinite baffle in a door and have a high QTS which makes for a larger box

It is usually better to have a design goal then find a speaker that meets those design goals than the other way around.

I have speaker X and want it to do Y often results in less than optimal results, although less than optimal might mean larger box or less low frequency extension which might be "don't cares" for your design goals.


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

I can get the specs off their site. And I'd be using a sub for the lows anyway.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Try an open baffle. No enclosure, just the speakers mounted in a board. It can sound really good


----------

